# Quel iPod pour de la musique classique ?



## claud (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec de bons écouteurs évidemment, pour écouter de la musique classique (en aiff), y a-t-il une différence de qualité de restitution sonore entre les différents iPod ? Bref quel modèle faut-il choisir ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2010)

La qualité sera la même. La différence viendra de la capacité. Pour ma part j'ai opté pour le classic 160Go (qui ne se fait plus) car la musique classique prend de la place. Aujourd'hui je prendrai le 120Go. 
Sinon inutile de coder en aiff, prend l'apple lossless. Tu gagneras de la place (20 à 30%) et ne perdras rien, c'est de la compression sans perte.


----------



## Anthony (2 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> La qualité sera la même.



Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, c'est une question de circuits audio et de puces. Je n'ai pas eu le dernier iPod classic en mains, je ne peux donc pas me prononcer, mais le 5G est réputé pour avoir le meilleur son de la gamme, le 6G (qui n'utilise pas un DSP Wolfson) étant réputé pour être moins bon.

Sur la gamme actuelle, je n'ai pas passé assez de temps avec l'iPod touch, mais je ne suis de toute manière pas certain de trouver une différence avec l'iPhone 4. L'iPod shuffle est un poil meilleur que la génération précédente, avec un petit coup de mou dans les bas médium. L'iPod nano ne l'a pas, ce petit coup de mou, ou moins. L'iPhone a un son plutôt pas mauvais dans son genre.

Bien sûr, cela s'applique à la sortie casque, et n'est qu'un avis subjectif : je connais un audiophile bien plus précis que je ne pourrais jamais l'être qui adore l'iPod 6G alors que je le déteste. Avec la prise Dock, c'est un autre circuit qui est utilisé (tout numérique), la qualité sera exactement la même sur toute la gamme.

Franchement, à moins d'être du genre à acheter des câbles à 250 *le mètre, tous les iPod t'iront très bien. Et même chose que Romuald : autant passer au Lossless ALAC, c'est en effet de la compression sans perte (j'adore cette expression) qui te fera gagner jusqu'à 40 % de place.


----------



## claud (3 Octobre 2010)

Merci Romuald, merci Anthony pour vos avis et conseils : ils me sont très utiles.

Bonne journée.


----------



## claud (28 Octobre 2010)

J'ai depuis peu un iPod touch 4G 64 Go ; avec un fort bon casque ; c'est mon premier « baladeur » musical et c'est ma première expérience du « tactile » .

Je suis ravi : c'est excellent (et très aisé et agréable à manipuler).


----------

